# Delhi boys!



## gaurav_indian (Oct 29, 2007)

hehe after the successful "Dudes from Bangalore" thread here comes "saaddi dilli" and NCR da thread.


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 29, 2007)

Gurgaon wale bhi allowed hai kya


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 29, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Gurgaon wale bhi allowed hai kya


Yes NCR added.


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 29, 2007)

ok ab bata kya karun


----------



## vish786 (Oct 29, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> ok ab bata kya karun



ROFL, Naach.... Naach Naach Naach heeeey ... Naach meri bul bul ke paisa milega...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 29, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> ROFL, Naach.... Naach Naach Naach heeeey ... Naach meri bul bul ke paisa milega...


 tu delhi ka hai?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 29, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> ROFL, Naach.... Naach Naach Naach heeeey ... Naach meri bul bul ke paisa milega...


kahan kadardan tujhe aisa milega.....


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 29, 2007)

gaurav vish  tujhe teer mar raha hai. Tu to gaya

Sare Madari bhare hua hai yahan


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 29, 2007)

So palika kaun kaun gaya hai?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 29, 2007)

^^duh.Ye pooch kaun nahi gaya.


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 29, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> ok ab bata kya karun



aaja nachle aaja nachle aaja nachle aaja nachle !!!!....bahut paisa milega ... ....comon guys lets meet someday at some point....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 29, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> aaja nachle aaja nachle aaja nachle aaja nachle !!!!....bahut paisa milega ... ....comon guys lets meet someday at some point....


kahaan kidhar kaise kab?


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 29, 2007)

Palika, Aur kahan!


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Oct 29, 2007)

palika near cp kkya??


----------



## shwetanshu (Oct 29, 2007)

pallika near cp nai... in cp


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 29, 2007)

chalo ek to mila jo palika nahi gaya ................ aur ek to aisa thread mil hi gaya jahan hindi me baat karne se kisi ko prob nahi hogi ................... so bhaaiyo .... kab aur kaha milna hai ?????


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Oct 29, 2007)

i hv gne to palika bt ws askin' tht palika bhawan in s.n. or the other palika


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 29, 2007)

we r talking bout PALIKA BAZAAR ......... first fully air conditioned underground market in india. PIRATE"S  Heaven


----------



## shwetanshu (Oct 29, 2007)

p*0*rn heaven rather :d


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 29, 2007)

^^^ seedies seedies seedies!

Damn they pi$$ me off like anything


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 29, 2007)

^^^...hahaha..nice thread bhai logon ........why not meet at NEHRU PLACE  ...the mecca of hardware .......


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Oct 29, 2007)

why not nehru park


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 29, 2007)

Nehru place wud be gud.
we cud also know whats new in da market.
waise bhi main konsa ane wala hu.


----------



## xbonez (Oct 29, 2007)

me too from delhi...make regular trips to nehru place  but very rarely to palika...find it very claustrophobic. plus chances of stuff working is greater when taken from NP


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 29, 2007)

every month to NP and every 2weeks to PB.
but i find NP much better coz GENUINE things r sold there.
PB me to pelo aur khelo funda hai.i mean games ka.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 29, 2007)

> PB me to pelo aur khelo funda hai


hahahahaha..ROFL ..very fishy    



> i mean games ka


shukr hai u cleared


----------



## aneesh kalra (Nov 1, 2007)

how about wengers in cp as the preferred location.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 1, 2007)

Iam From delhi ....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 1, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> Iam From delhi ....


Maine socha germany se ho.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Nov 1, 2007)

why not nehru park


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 1, 2007)

yaar koi aisi jagah rakho jo sabke paas pade ....nehru place is in south delhi ...north se bahut door padta hai na .......


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Nov 1, 2007)

then cp........the central park


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 1, 2007)

thats fine ?


----------



## club_pranay (Nov 1, 2007)

pritish_kul2 said:
			
		

> why not nehru park


LOL nehru park! u mean u wanna go to nehru park with us? well as far as im concerned, im realy not the the type who would go to nehru park (or buddha garden) with guys! 
nehru place for me ppl! in front of computer empire.


----------



## aneesh kalra (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh I started a thread on this but was not able to materlise my plans due to exams.But this time lets make it happen
Venue:Central park,C.P
Date:Thursday 7th November
Time:5:00 in the evening
What say guys ,game for this meet?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 1, 2007)

main bhi aaon kya??


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 1, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> main bhi aaon kya??


haan 1-2 chai pilaane wale bhi chahiye


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 1, 2007)

5 baje kuch late nahi hai ??????


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 1, 2007)

@gaurav-tum  wahaan magazines ka stall lagake khade hote ho na???
maine dekha tha.


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunday ko rakho yaar. Office jana hota hai baki din


----------



## coolendra (Nov 4, 2007)

Guys....plz 18th k baad rakh lo ..!!...
18th ko Billi (CAT) k galey mein ghanti baandh k aata hu....!!..
wat say ???...
CP shud b fine for all i guess.....as its central point for all...


----------



## avikchaks (Nov 4, 2007)

May I propose Mirchis in Ansal Plaza or which is that cheap pub near PVR Plaza in CP


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 5, 2007)

TGI Friday?


----------



## xbonez (Nov 6, 2007)

anywhere in CP


----------



## aneesh kalra (Nov 6, 2007)

So guys what say lets have a meet at the date and time  I mentioned earlier since this meet has long been postponed .Those who cannot attend this one can obviously come later after all there also would be meets after this also.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 22, 2007)

hmm anyone of you going to Kotla for india vs pak match?


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2007)

^^ I went for all the 5 days and took holidays from the school on Friday, Saturday and Monday. I sat in the VIP zone in front of the Pavilion for FREE *** Because my father is in Delhi Fire Service and he had two Free passes for the VIP zone...........


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 2, 2007)

i also went on the third day (saturday) ... i had free passes of tht day only ......... but it was a bad day 4 me


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2007)

^^ Kyun kya huya?? wo *day* *BAD* kyun ban gaya>??


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Dec 2, 2007)

I am from Noida. Anyone else from there?


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 2, 2007)

arre yaar bahut lambi kahani hai .......... main apne friend ke saath gaya tha...usne kaha ki cell phone allowed nahi hai to apna cell uski car me chhod ke jana pada Metro ki parking me  ... waha pahunche 8.15 pe, line me lage to pata chala ki hum dono ke paases alag alag stands ke the  wo bhi is tarah ki agar batsman Flick kare to ball meri taraf aaye and agar square cut kare to uski taraf....... wo jaake apni line me lag gaya aur main apni line me . uski entry hui to waha teams practice kar rahi thi ..fir thodi der mein match shuru ho gaya, aur jab meri entry hui to seat pe pahunchne tak Kumble out and 15 mins baad india all out  ..... aur entry pe itni checking thi ki unhone mera Precious bracelet bhi utaar ke phenk diya jo do saal pehle meri GF ne diya tha (tab sirf friend thi)  , fir match dekhta raha but koi out hone kaa naam nahi ... fir bore hoke main baahar aaya ... waha phenke hue saaman me se apna bracelet dhoondha aur jaise hi gate se bahar nikla ... 1st wicket down .... bahar aake yaad aya ki mera cell uski car me, car ke keys uske paas and Parking ticket mere paas fir uske stand ke baahar jake uska thoda wait kiya ..fir wapis aaya ..metro parking main jaise taise unko parking ticket deke convince kiya ki wo aake le jaega car. fir shaam tak bina Cell ke ghar me baitha raha ..... and fir shaam ko GF se ladai ho gayi .................   ab is se bura to kuch nahi hua kabhi mere saath .............


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 2, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> arre yaar bahut lambi kahani hai .......... main apne friend ke saath gaya tha...usne kaha ki cell phone allowed nahi hai to apna cell uski car me chhod ke jana pada Metro ki parking me  ... waha pahunche 8.15 pe, line me lage to pata chala ki hum dono ke paases alag alag stands ke the  wo bhi is tarah ki agar batsman Flick kare to ball meri taraf aaye and agar square cut kare to uski taraf....... wo jaake apni line me lag gaya aur main apni line me . uski entry hui to waha teams practice kar rahi thi ..fir thodi der mein match shuru ho gaya, aur jab meri entry hui to seat pe pahunchne tak Kumble out and 15 mins baad india all out  ..... aur entry pe itni checking thi ki unhone mera Precious bracelet bhi utaar ke phenk diya jo do saal pehle meri GF ne diya tha (tab sirf friend thi)  , fir match dekhta raha but koi out hone kaa naam nahi ... fir bore hoke main baahar aaya ... waha phenke hue saaman me se apna bracelet dhoondha aur jaise hi gate se bahar nikla ... 1st wicket down .... bahar aake yaad aya ki mera cell uski car me, car ke keys uske paas and Parking ticket mere paas fir uske stand ke baahar jake uska thoda wait kiya ..fir wapis aaya ..metro parking main jaise taise unko parking ticket deke convince kiya ki wo aake le jaega car. fir shaam tak bina Cell ke ghar me baitha raha ..... and fir shaam ko GF se ladai ho gayi .................   ab is se bura to kuch nahi hua kabhi mere saath .............



match ne ghar me aag laga di


----------



## xbonez (Dec 2, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> ..... and fir shaam ko GF se ladai ho gayi .................   ab is se bura to kuch nahi hua kabhi mere saath .............



sh!t yaar!!! itna bura din......


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> match ne ghar me aag laga di


ek dum sahi kaha........



			
				harryneopotter said:
			
		

> ..usne kaha ki cell phone allowed nahi hai to apna cell uski car me chhod ke jana pada Metro ki parking me


bhai, Cell Phones allowed hote hai. mai khud apna Cell lekar gaya tha andar.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 2, 2007)

Moral of the story:1.cricket matches Tv par hi acche lagte hain.
2.gf's are good for only selected things otherwise they're a P.I.T.A.(the last time I used its full form I was miserabled for a week.)


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2007)

Cricket matches TV par achche tabh lagte hai jabh tumhari koyi GF hai.........warna nahi lagte

Because I enjoy watching matches in stadiums........Stadium ki baat alag hi hoti hai


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 2, 2007)

^^abe oye paide hote hi gf gf chillane laga huh?


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^abe oye paide hote hi gf gf chillane laga huh?


matlab?


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 2, 2007)

he mean ki abhi teri umar hi kya hai jo gf gf ka raag alaap raha hai .......... itni saari tragedies me tumhe sirf gf hi dikhaai di kya ?


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2007)

achcha, samajh gaya


----------



## xbonez (Dec 2, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Moral of the story:1.cricket matches Tv par hi acche lagte hain.



very very true.....

btw, u actually got miserabled for a week for using full form of PITA??? *dune.servint.com/uploads/c_laugh.gif


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 2, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> arre yaar bahut lambi kahani hai .......... main apne friend ke saath gaya tha...usne kaha ki cell phone allowed nahi hai to apna cell uski car me chhod ke jana pada Metro ki parking me  ... waha pahunche 8.15 pe,* line me lage to pata chala ki hum dono ke paases alag alag stands ke the  wo bhi is tarah ki agar batsman Flick kare to ball meri taraf aaye and agar square cut kare to uski taraf.......* wo jaake apni line me lag gaya aur main apni line me . uski entry hui to waha teams practice kar rahi thi ..fir thodi der mein match shuru ho gaya, aur jab meri entry hui to seat pe pahunchne tak Kumble out and 15 mins baad india all out  ..... aur entry pe itni checking thi ki unhone mera Precious bracelet bhi utaar ke phenk diya jo do saal pehle meri GF ne diya tha (tab sirf friend thi)  , fir match dekhta raha but koi out hone kaa naam nahi ... fir bore hoke main baahar aaya ... waha phenke hue saaman me se apna bracelet dhoondha aur jaise hi gate se bahar nikla ... 1st wicket down .... bahar aake yaad aya ki mera cell uski car me, car ke keys uske paas and Parking ticket mere paas fir uske stand ke baahar jake uska thoda wait kiya ..fir wapis aaya ..metro parking main jaise taise unko parking ticket deke convince kiya ki wo aake le jaega car. fir shaam tak bina Cell ke ghar me baitha raha ..... and fir shaam ko GF se ladai ho gayi .................   ab is se bura to kuch nahi hua kabhi mere saath .............



lol delhi mein match kabhi mat dekhne jaana wahan toh original ticket wale bhi mushkil se andar ghuste hai aur upar se laathiyaan bhi khaate hai.


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 2, 2007)

by the way ...........wats this PITA ????????


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 2, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> btw, u actually got miserabled for a week for using full form of PITA??? *dune.servint.com/uploads/c_laugh.gif



yep,it wasn't exactly the full form you know I used && in place of ss but still got miserabled.;(
Now I am back with a bang.


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 2, 2007)

yaar bata to do ki ye PITA ki full form hai kya ???


----------



## xbonez (Dec 2, 2007)

@devil....but i've used it so often in this forum....gues u just got unlucky....

@harry....PITA  is pain in the ..... figure out the last one on ur own


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 2, 2007)

^^I got raaboed.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 2, 2007)

main toh last time mohali match dekhne gaya tha
Sri lanka 126 pe out ho gaye thi.india won by 8 wickets
in late 2005


----------



## Hustlerr (Dec 2, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> main toh last time mohali match dekhne gaya tha
> Sri lanka 126 pe out ho gaye thi.india won by 8 wickets
> in late 2005


Arre waah tab to main bhi match dekhne gaya tha. Bhayi seriously as *Harryneopotter *mera bhi wo bohot buraa din tha but not as *Harryneopotter *but fir bhi kafi buraa tha
Or Us Match ke baad Tobba-Tobba kar li ki aage se Match nahi dekhne jaaonga , agar jaaonga to sirf VIP passes ke saath he jaaonga


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 2, 2007)

anujsaini said:
			
		

> Arre waah tab to main bhi match dekhne gaya tha. Bhayi seriously as *Harryneopotter *mera bhi wo bohot buraa din tha but not as *Harryneopotter *but fir bhi kafi buraa tha
> Or Us Match ke baad Tobba-Tobba kar li ki aage se Match nahi dekhne jaaonga , agar jaaonga to sirf VIP passes ke saath he jaaonga



mere uncle ka mobile le liya tha.
line me khade khade mera dam ghut gaya tha.
maine bhi uske baad koi match nahi dekha stadium me.
aadmi ka payjama bana dalte hai saale stadium wale.pepsi ki botal aur chips bhi pant me dal liye the.


----------



## Hustlerr (Dec 2, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> mere uncle ka mobile le liya tha.
> line me khade khade mera dam ghut gaya tha.
> maine bhi uske baad koi match nahi dekha stadium me.
> aadmi ka payjama bana dalte hai saale stadium wale.pepsi ki botal aur chips bhi pant me dal liye the.



Omg !!  R u psycic or what ?? Us din mere Mama kaa bhi Nokia Communicator kisi ne paar kar liya tha 
Mera khud line mein buraa haal ho gaya tha, Bus wo to meri height ne mujhe thoda bacha liya warna main to mar he gaya tha Dam ghootne se
Jab line se andar pohocha to Puraa bheeg naha chuka tha wo bhi kissse ?? Passeeno se or kya
Bus samajh lo watt laga daali thi us din to
Or Security guard ko dodge karte hue to andar ghussa tha


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 2, 2007)

abey yeh kya chor uchakkon ka thread hai,mobile chori ho rahe hai bhai bhai mil rahe hai yahan,dono ke saath same story hui hai.


----------



## Hustlerr (Dec 2, 2007)

Arre mujhe kya pata tha itna kuch mil jayega 

Maine usse abhi chatting kari or pata laga that we both live in Rohini
Even our height r same just 1 inch diff.

Ab kuch jada he ho gaya hai, milna he padega is ladke se , Dekhoo to kya Drama ho raha hai ye

And no offense plz, Atleast Digitans ko itna hak hai ke nahi kii ek doosre ke baare mein jaane n info share kare


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 2, 2007)

anujsaini said:
			
		

> Arre mujhe kya pata tha itna kuch mil jayega
> 
> Maine usse abhi chatting kari or pata laga that we both live in Rohini
> Even our height r same just 1 inch diff.
> ...


lol abtom is 14 whats your age?


----------



## Hustlerr (Dec 2, 2007)

kyo kya karna hai jaan kar ?? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/23.gif


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 2, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> lol abtom is 14 whats your age?



ksisi ko pata hai gaurav ne mujhe pm karke bataya tha ki woh 42 years ka hai.
har jagha abtom 14 saal ka hai 14 saal ka hai ka dhindora piitte rehte ho.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 2, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> ksisi ko pata hai gaurav ne mujhe pm karke bataya tha ki woh 42 years ka hai.
> har jagha abtom 14 saal ka hai 14 saal ka hai ka dhindora piitte rehte ho.


hehe inko bhi pata chalna chahiye na ke yeh 14 saal ka genius baitha hai digit pe.ek toh teri taarif karo upar se ...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 2, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> hehe inko bhi pata chalna chahiye na ke yeh 14 saal ka genius baitha hai digit pe.ek toh teri taarif karo upar se ...



achha achha theek hai.


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 3, 2007)

chalo achha hai ...... 2 bhai mill gaye hamare is pyaare digit forum ki badualat ...................gud na ........



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> 2.gf's are good for only selected things otherwise they're a P.I.T.A.(the last time I used its full form I was miserabled for a week.)



wat part of my post made u think that ?????? I totally disagree ........... may be there are some complications, but they can be in any relationship ........ u have to respect any relation to get something out of it ...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 27, 2009)

huh huh huh


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 27, 2009)

Kahan gaye sab ke sab? Wassup? 
And if anybody want to know who's Abtom,it's me


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 27, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Kahan gaye sab ke sab? Wassup?
> And if anybody want to know who's Abtom,it's me



haan yeh us zamaane ka thread hai jab abtom 14 saal ka tha


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
Aise bol rahe ho jaise ab 40 years ka ho gaya hun


----------



## mrintech (Mar 27, 2009)

Gaurav Indian teri Photo dikha... mujhe dekhna hai ki tu real life mein kaisa hai  But seriously i wanna see your photo


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 27, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Why not start an OFFICIAL thread for it? ALL Digitians, show us what you look like!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 27, 2009)

*www.supermantv.net/wallpaperbattles/batmanbegins/batman.jpg

This is how I look like. The mask can be a bit itchy at times but I manage


----------



## mrintech (Mar 27, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ Why not start an OFFICIAL thread for it? ALL Digitians, show us what you look like!


Yeah! Cool Idea... who will create the thread


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 27, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Lead the way!


----------



## mrintech (Mar 27, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ Lead the way!


No   No  No  No  No.... The Idea was your's


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 27, 2009)

^ ^ ^ I'm too lazy to think about what to write in that thread, so you go ahead!


----------



## mrintech (Mar 27, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ I'm too lazy to think about what to write in that thread, so you go ahead!


Rehne do... Idea yehi chodh dete hai... koi doosra idea chori karke thread bana dega  aur....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 27, 2009)

^ ^ ^ 

Waise bhi, it will end up being a spam thread.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 27, 2009)

mrintech said:


> Gaurav Indian teri Photo dikha... mujhe dekhna hai ki tu real life mein kaisa hai  But seriously i wanna see your photo



lol main bahut comedian type ka dikhta hu tu haste haste allah ko pyara ho jayega


----------



## mrintech (Mar 27, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> lol main bahut comedian type ka dikhta hu tu haste haste allah ko pyara ho jayega


Haan mujhe hona hai pyara


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 27, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/image.php?u=12760&dateline=1238169842

le dekh le aur ho ja pyaara!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 27, 2009)

mrintech said:


> Haan mujhe hona hai pyara



navraatrey chaalu hai main nahi chahta in mein meri wajah se koi mara jaaye.


----------

